# Water Additive for bad breath



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lincolns got bad breath I notice. Its not like knock you on your feet bad breath but still gross. His teeth and gums look okay. I have a water additive here but after reading the ingredients I am a bit concerned but not sure if its okay. 

I notice it has citric acid. I was reading that citric acid contributes to bloat as some believe. My question is would a small amount of citric acid be okay or should I look for another product?

Anyone have ideas to freshen his breath please post here.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

What about chewing bones? 
Instead of the water additive... parsley, mint and celery water. boil all three for about 25-30 min let cool and offer it as water choice, also a natural detoxfier.
Brushing his teeth might help too


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Usually bad breath means there's something in the teeth, there can be things between the teeth that you can't see, or way in the back, even.
I'd have him checked by a vet before treating symptoms you're not sure what's causing them. 
Oh, and brushing cannot hurt at all and may help. Get dog tooth paste (no flouride or xylitol which can be fatal to dogs), or use a little baking soda.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

His teeth look fine to me. They are white. No tarter. He is fed a raw diet. I may try what you suggested. So basically I just boil celery, peppermint and parsley?

I will have my vet check his teeth out next week, but I will not nor can I afford to pay $600 to get his teeth cleaned which seems to be the norm here. His breath isnt like horrid, but to me it smells bad. My friends say it smells fine to them. Maybe I just have a sensitive nose? lol


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

There can be other health issues that can cause bad breath in addition to teeth & gums.
Bad Breath in Dogs: Causes and Cures


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

arycrest said:


> There can be other health issues that can cause bad breath in addition to teeth & gums.
> Bad Breath in Dogs: Causes and Cures


Thanks I am aware of this . I dont think another issue is the cause as hes had blood work while hes had gross breath.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

malinois_16 said:


> Thanks I am aware of this . I dont think another issue is the cause as hes had blood work while hes had gross breath.


With all due respect, if he has "gross breath" there is something wrong that needs medical attention. Hiding bad breath with some type of doggy mouth wash won't resolve the basic problem of what's causing it.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Its gross to me. Some dogs just have bad breath. My other one smells like something died in her mouth and she JUST had blood work a couple months back and had her teeth looked at. Vet said she was fine. Shes always had smelly breath. 

I will keep an eye on it, but I dont think theres anything underlying. I have a sensitive nose, my friends think his breath is fine.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I know other raw feeders said that sometimes a piece of meat or bone can get stuck in the teeth and not bother the dog; however, you would notice bad breathe. Even if his teeth are white, he may have a small piece of bone or meat stuck. Is he chewing funny or taken his time chewing? What side does he normally chew on or does he favor a side? I know when I have a tooth ache I will chew on the other side to avoid irritating that side further.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bad breath is an indication of other health problems. It could be teeth but it could be something like acid reflux (that does NOT show up in bloodwork). The additives are usually to remove plaque so if there is an inner health issue, it won't do a bit of good.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

The additive I have said it improves bad breath. He doesnt really favor a side. When he eats I have to hold the RMB or he will inhale is. Usually its his right side he chews on because its how *I* hold it, but he will chew on his left side no problem. Dogs are dogs who lick and eat things, if their breath smelled like roses I would be greatly concerned. 

Maybe I will start brushing his teeth once a day. I have checked his teeth high and low and cant find anything. He does have some yellowing on the buttom back teeth. But nothing serious



















I wonder if maybe the times I notice the nasty breath is when hes been sleeping and has his yap closed for a period of time. I know when I wake up my breath smells pretty bad before I brush my teeth. Is there a specific type of toothpaste or does it not matter as long as its meant for dogs?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I have to agree with the others that bad breath indicates something going on. It could be something internal, possibly just due to the meds the dog is on and possibly something else more serious. Or it could be food stuck in the teeth and rotting. Or it could be tooth decay (which is NOT always obvious from the outside).


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I said I would mention it to my vet when I go back in next week. But I do not and will never have the $600 for a dental cleaning. I think $600-$1000 (which they quoted me at) is kinda high for a dental considering if I could cross the border I could get one for $150. Heck, my dentals dont even cost $150. Ontario vets looking out for the bottom line as usual -Money. 

So lets hope its not a rotting tooth...cause I wouldnt be able to do anything about it.

I think your misunderstanding me about the bad breath, its not rank, it just smells gross. A dogs mouth shouldnt smell like roses IMO

ETA- I just smelled his breath now. Smells like nothing. I find its more so at night. So maybe I am smelling the build up from when his yap is closed. I will bring it up to the vet and see what she says.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Check his mouth carefully.

Someone told me a story about their dog and bad breath with their dog. They were brushing the teeth, examining the teeth, putting lemon in the drinking water, etc but could not figure out the cause, then they took the dog to the vet thinking there were other causes for the bad breath, expecting the worse actually. Somehow this dog managed to get a popsicle stick wedged in his upper jaw between his teeth. That was the source of odour. They never checked the top of his mouth.

Next time he is at the vets, ask them their opinion on his breath.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I will for sure ask. I checked his mouth VERY carefully, I cant see anything alarming. I go in next Tuesday for the recheck on his eyes, I will mention it then.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

TBH, your dogs teeth don't look "pearly white". That small amount of build up CAN cause smells, even if it's not all the time. And without proper care will only get worse. RAW doesn't prevent dogs from getting dental disease and mouth problems. I'd highly recommend brushing the teeth a couple times a week to prevent the problem from getting worse.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay, what kind of tooth paste do I use? I know NOT to use human ones but the ones in the pet store are all flavored do they actually contain stuff in them to clean etc like ours does?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Pet store toothpastes are OK according to my vet. They shouldn't eat quantities of it though. You will be able to find something suitable at Global/Ryan's or PetSmart. Doggie bad breath can come from gum inflammation (gingivitis) as well as tartar on teeth. Having your vet give a careful inspection the next time he is in is a good idea. Brushing will get at tartar and gum inflammation. You will probably have to take some time to teach him to accept brushing. There are little rubber finger covers with bristles, or use a soft kid's toothbrush. I got my old girl to let me brush with a kid's electric brush which made it very easy.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

A little OT

Lincoln is 4 right? He's fed raw and I'm guessing that includes bones

Sage is just over 2 and his k9's are blunt, not pointed like Lincoln's. Should I be worried? He is fed kibble but does get raw bones a couple times a week on average.


These pictures are from Spring but his teeth look the same


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to jump in on this. I know my mom found a dental cleaning place in Fl that gets her dogs teeth done without going "under" and it seriously dropped her vet bill from 500 dollars to roughly 75. She has elder dogs and won't put them under for unnecessary procedures. Maybe you can look into a dental cleaning that doesn't put the dog under and that might cut down on the cost. I have no idea whats available where you live, but it might be an option????

Also, you can get the doggy tooth paste at walmart, petsmart, tractor supply, it's next to the doggy toothbrushes. I wouldn't suggest peanut butter flavor, because it doesn't do much for the breath and that is your main concern right now.

Good Luck.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sagelfin does sage play with tennis balls? I heard those can wear the teeth down like that. Lincoln will be 4 in 2 months. 

WarrentWifey, I called almost every vet here, they all want to put him under which I dont understand. When I get my teeth cleaned...I dont get put under. Lincoln doesnt struggle, I could hold him there and let them do it. I cant pay $600 for a dental. I paid $350 to get his ear repaired and thats more invasive then a dental IMO.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

malinois_16 said:


> Sagelfin does sage play with tennis balls? I heard those can wear the teeth down like that. Lincoln will be 4 in 2 months.
> 
> WarrentWifey, I called almost every vet here, they all want to put him under which I dont understand. When I get my teeth cleaned...I dont get put under. Lincoln doesnt struggle, I could hold him there and let them do it. I cant pay $600 for a dental. I paid $350 to get his ear repaired and thats more invasive then a dental IMO.


Yea, I'll call my mom once I get my daughter down, and see exactly what wording was used and what was recommended. See if that can help you get things moving with the dental cleaners. Give me twenty minutes and I'll get back with you.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lincoln also allows me to brush his teeth. He just lays there. I will check out pet smart when im there Wednesday and if I cant make it there I will check the one near me. Doesnt matter the flavor, because if the brushing helps thats all I want.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Yea, I'll call my mom once I get my daughter down, and see exactly what wording was used and what was recommended. See if that can help you get things moving with the dental cleaners. Give me twenty minutes and I'll get back with you.


Okay...but even if I can get the price down I will still have to wait until I can afford it in a couple months. But if its only going to cost $200 at most thats more doable then $600 and I can get it done sooner. I dont really feel comfortable putting him under for a dental unless his teeth are REALLY horrid

may I add now that it crossed my mind. My sister last year scraped his teeth off with a dental pick. To get the tarter off, she said it was bothering her. So now, that has kinda left the surface dull so more crap collects faster. I have been using that petzlife spray and at $30 a bottle...so I think I will take up brushing. Could I make my own paste with baking soda/water and a little mint?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

No tennis balls. Heard about the glue. He has chuck-it ultra balls


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> He is fed kibble but does get raw bones a couple times a week on average.


Dogs usually don't chew with their canines. The blunt teeth are probably due to chewing balls, or genetics can make them softer. Karlo has the same flat ones like Sage, and he use to gnaw on jollyballs. I had to take them away, dirt would get in the crevices when he chewed. He only gets holee rollers and cuzballs now, but the damage is already done.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, My mother says, you should ask for "Ultrasonic" device for the teeth cleaning, so the dog can have it's teeth cleaned w/o anesthesia. So look around in your area and see if you can find a place that does that. Should cut your cost greatly.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I have never had a dog whos teeth worn like that. So I have no idea.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Dogs usually don't chew with their canines. The blunt teeth are probably due to chewing balls, or genetics can make them softer. Karlo has the same flat ones like Sage, and he use to gnaw on jollyballs. I had to take them away, dirt would get in the crevices when he chewed. He only gets holee rollers and cuzballs now, but the damage is already done.


:hammer: Good call, he does not chew bones, bullys, etc.. with his K9s

Maybe it was the jolly ball. Only ball I can think of that he tried gnawing on. He destroyed it a few months ago so I'd forgotten. I've seen a lot of K9's like his, guess I thought it was normal wear. Crap


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Okay, My mother says, you should ask for "Ultrasonic" device for the teeth cleaning, so the dog can have it's teeth cleaned w/o anesthesia. So look around in your area and see if you can find a place that does that. Should cut your cost greatly.


Okay I will check into that. Recall all the places etc. I really dont think I will find one but I will try and keep the clinic name for future reference when I wanna get his teeth done


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

malinois_16 said:


> Okay I will check into that. Recall all the places etc. I really dont think I will find one but I will try and keep the clinic name for future reference when I wanna get his teeth done


Good luck, I plan on seeing if I can find one here locally in the area as well.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ive seen some videos on you tube of it. I think I could hold him down well enough for the Vet to clean them. I think *I* would have to be there or he may spaz out. So I will do some calling around


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I used EZ Dog Toothpaste and Kissables all Chance's life. (Started on Kissables but when I moved couldn't find it, but EZ Dog is the exact same ingredients but two of them are swapped places) I brushed his teeth several times a week (Aiming for daily), gave RMB and used water additives. (Two favorites are Dental Fresh with the cartoon dog on it and Nutri-Vet Breath Fresh rinse) His teeth were WHITE even at 4 years old. He always got comments on his beautiful teeth from not only the vet but other pet owners who were surprised that he had puppy white teeth but was a full grown adult dog.

Water Additives:
Nutri-Vet Breath Fresh








and
Dental Fresh









Toothpaste:
EZ Dog








and
Kissable









These are the best pictures I have of his teeth, but as you can see, they're bright and clean!


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I will try to find those ones. I was using nutri vet toothpaste, but its expired. I always forgot to clean his teeth. Makes me feel horrible because I know someone on another board who put her Shepherd down because she couldnt remember to give her, her medication for urinary incontinence. 

But now since I have him on eye meds he gets at 10am and 10pm I will incorperate his teeth brushing probably into the evening one. I will see how that goes. I am trying to avoid additives with citric acid because of its connection to bloat


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I keep the dogs toothbrushes and toothpaste in the bathroom by mine so that when I get done brushing MY teeth, I do theirs.  Zoey is old and set in her ways and refuses to let me do anything more than her front teeth. She didn't get dental care until she was like 7 years old so her teeth (while WAAAAY better than they used to be thanks to RMB and water additives) aren't perfect. :/ I'd like to do a dental on her but at 13 I worry too much about her going under. Eevee had a toothbrush in her mouth as soon as I got her at 6 weeks. I plan to keep up with hers like I did Chances. :thumbup: But like medications (because I'm AWFUL at remembering Zoey's thyroid meds and my OWN meds), I keep important things by my toothbrush and toothpaste because I -always- brush my teeth. So that way they're there in front of me when I do my morning and night routine of getting ready so I don't forget anything.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, I keep my own pills by my tooth brush so I will put his there to. I am going out today to check out a few stores for water additives and toothpaste. Lincolns fine with me brushing his teeth..he just lays there lol. Ruby is 10 and shes got great teeth. She will never need a dental if I keep up what im doing, even the vet didnt at first believe me when I said she was 10 because her teeth are still white. But shes chipped and to settle things I showed him her paper work from when she was chipped (as she was done at 6 months). 

Have since left that vet, only *I* know my dogs age and I dont like being questioned about it since I have had them since puppies


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I went to walmart today and checked out their dog isle. I bought this.

Petrodex Natural Toothpaste at PETCO

Was cheap at $5. I was going to buy the water additive but want to try this first as his breath is that horrible.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I did buy an additive later. I saw this on sale and decided to try it

Enviro Fresh


----------

